# Wiggle out of stock items



## MrGrumpy (11 Oct 2017)

Just a general observation and it could be just what I’m looking at ( tyres ) but Wiggle seem to lack quite a bit of stock ! Who bought whom here was it CRC who bought Wiggle or the other way round ? The impression is of a company running stock down??


----------



## alicat (11 Oct 2017)

Wiggle bought CRC.


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2017)

Supply issues? Annual stock change over, running down 2017 to make room for 2018

People buying autumn/winter tyres?

At least you know out of stock at time of looking, unlike Tredz who don't tell you for a few days


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Oct 2017)

Their email notification when stuff is back in stock is useful if you’re not in a rush.


----------



## Threevok (11 Oct 2017)

I have been there a few times and found stuff out of stock one minute, then back in stock - but at a higher price the next

A Deore BB was the last time it happened and I ended getting an XT one instead - for less money.


----------



## huwsparky (12 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Supply issues? Annual stock change over, running down 2017 to make room for 2018
> 
> People buying autumn/winter tyres?
> 
> At least you know out of stock at time of looking, unlike Tredz who don't tell you for a few days


I'll never buy off tredz again, just not worth the agro.


----------



## Jason (12 Oct 2017)

Tredz, Je James and Wiggle are low on merchandise , as they sell off 2017 stock , but all 3 offered my money back if I didn't want to wait for said item to arrive. Wasn't in a rush so no issue


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Oct 2017)

The thing that annoys me about oos items is, the one out of stock item is commonly much cheaper, and they display that price on the item search result.

When they restock it, guess what? It isn't the low price any more.


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Oct 2017)

I've given up on Wiggle and CRC - searches on their websites invariably lead you to their sale items which are either out of stock or have, like, one left in size XXXS or XXXL. I can't be bothered. And anyway we have a very nice local bicycle shop in our town and I would much rather buy from them.


----------



## lazyfatgit (12 Oct 2017)

When you can get a pair of tyres delivered (with free tubes) from the other side of the world for less than the cost of a single tyre locally, it's worth waiting for stuff to come back in stock.


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Oct 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> The thing that annoys me about oos items is, the one out of stock item is commonly much cheaper, and they display that price on the item search result.
> 
> When they restock it, guess what? It isn't the low price any more.


It’s called bait-and-switch.


----------



## buzzy-beans (12 Oct 2017)

Well I have just bought several items from them and I honestly was more than pleased with their service and supply.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Oct 2017)

Its cost them a fortune buying CRC and trying to rationalise stock and warehousing the costs and losses are eye watering. Guessing this might be playing a part in it. Trying to centralise stock, product ranges, picking on this scale must be a nightmare


----------



## Threevok (12 Oct 2017)

I will tend to buy from Wiggle rather than CRC if the price is the same (or usually a penny cheaper) and my Gold Loyalty Discount sometimes comes in handy, plus you get 2% cashback on Quidco, as apposed to 1% on CRC.

Delivery is usually better/cheaper on Wiggle too, plus they do a (better) Saturday delivery.


----------



## vickster (12 Oct 2017)

I prefer to use Evans, they'll match wiggle and I can collect, no need to wait for delivery or traipse to sorting office when miss postman


----------



## jefmcg (12 Oct 2017)

aside: I keep having to reread the title of this thread
"Wiggle out of a parking ticket"
"Wiggle out of spending Christmas with your in-laws"
"Wiggle out of stock items"


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Oct 2017)

Well they are not exactly raking it in at the mo;

https://www.retail-week.com/sectors...-widen-despite-climbing-sales/7026367.article

Selling stuff at way below retail and making a loss,who'd have thought it 

Although to be fair the losses are mostly due to the CRC takeover.

You have to wonder though that some stuff from Shimano is cheaper than the 'trade' price from official distributors Madison .


----------



## Buck (12 Oct 2017)

The issue with Wiggle is they have just changed their stock management software which has led to incorrect t stock figures and no re-ordering in their system. 

I had two orders that were placed with them - both showing stock - that were then cancelled by Wiggle. I was a bit annoyed as I ordered from them as they were in stock and I wanted them for a weekends fettling so got in touch with their customer service department and they told me the above. 

I ended up buying from Ribble on that occasion. 

They may well have stock on back order as well as the seasonal switch over which combined cause quite a few stock issues. 

I ordered some other bits from them a week or so ago and all items in stock and duly delivered.


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Oct 2017)

Search "kmc S1 chain"
filter by "in stock"
click result:
Sorry – we have no stock of this item


----------



## bpsmith (14 Oct 2017)

I had the same issue on a pair of Ultegra calipers recently. Was all set to collect from local corner shop and they just didn’t arrive. No email to advise either. When calling, the said that they couldn’t get the stock and said about the new system mentioned above. Website showed 10+ for both calipers. Checked my statement and they had charged and refunded me 6 times. During this time, I missed out on a very similar price with a competitor (not CRC).

They then cane up as out of stock for a week and finally showed back in stock but with lower numbers. Went on chat to make sure, before ordering, and the system was wrong again.

Strangely, they were £25 with them, with CRC being second cheapest at £38 when I ended up buying them.

It’s definitrly a scam to get you to their site, from Google or the likes of websites like Bikesy.


----------



## Custom24 (14 Oct 2017)

I thought this thread would be about medieval escapology


----------



## jefmcg (14 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> It’s definitrly a scam to get you to their site, from Google or the likes of websites like Bikesy.


No, it's not. Wiggle are not trashing their reputation to get a few more clicks. They were already the default place for many to buy for people from as far away as Australia. They would not throw that away.

They've either got shitty software as they claim, or - less likely - they overextended themselves buying CRC and are in trouble.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Oct 2017)

Custom24 said:


> I thought this thread would be about medieval escapology


TMN to me.


----------



## bpsmith (14 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> No, it's not. Wiggle are not trashing their reputation to get a few more clicks. They were already the default place for many to buy for people from as far away as Australia. They would not throw that away.
> 
> They've either got shitty software as they claim, or - less likely - they overextended themselves buying CRC and are in trouble.


I would normally agree with you, as have been a regular customer for quite some time. To list calipers for £25 each, when the cheapest elsewhere are £38, but not actually have stock is a touch wrong don’t you think?

They were more expensive prior to them not having stock too, as I have been watching multiple sites hoping that the 6800 version would drop now R8000 is properly in stock.


----------



## mjr (23 Oct 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> Tredz, Je James and Wiggle are low on merchandise , as they sell off 2017 stock , but all 3 offered my money back if I didn't want to wait for said item to arrive. Wasn't in a rush so no issue


Tredz are Half-odds. They're not low on merchandise. They're just bait-and-switchers.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> Tredz are Half-odds. They're not low on merchandise. They're just bait-and-switchers.


You can't blame Halfords for that. Tredz were lying about stock long before the acquisition.

Edit; Fixed a typo that completely reversed my meaning


----------



## mjr (23 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> You can't blame Halfords for that. Tredz were lying about stock long before the acquisition.


I can blame Half-odds for continuing it rather than correcting it... but then their main website misleads about stock too - not quite lying but apparently nothing is ever out of stock and it's just not available until some specified time.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> I can blame Half-odds for continuing it rather than correcting it... but then their main website misleads about stock too - not quite lying but apparently nothing is ever out of stock and it's just not available until some specified time.


What other than plenty of items labelled as discontinued. That’s pretty clear surely


----------



## bpsmith (23 Oct 2017)

Have a look at the wheels section on Wiggle. Order it by highest discount and see the vast range of “Out of Stock” items. As above, Bait and Switch boys, Bait and Switch!

How else do you explain a wheelset being £200 less in Shimano fitment, when they only have the Campag fit in stock...whilst a different wheelswt being the opposite way around when the Shimano is the option in stock?

I like Wiggle and Chain Reaction, and have bought plenty from them, but since the acquisition this scenario has happened a whole lot more. Does make me search elsewhere nowadays tbh.


----------



## User16625 (23 Oct 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> I've given up on Wiggle and CRC - searches on their websites invariably lead you to their sale items which are either out of stock or have, like, one left in size XXXS or XXXL. I can't be bothered. And anyway we have a very nice local bicycle shop in our town and I would much rather buy from them.



I often buy from CRC, but not if I am in a rush. Their delivery is slow as a slug. Ive had international orders arrived in similar times that CRC do for the UK mainland. It is a piss take.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Oct 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I often buy from CRC, but not if I am in a rush. Their delivery is slow as a slug. Ive had international orders arrived in similar times that CRC do for the UK mainland. It is a piss take.



They used to be quick to be honest using RM, however back to Wiggle again, just searched on a front light I had bought and was looking for some info on it for spare batteries and up pops Wiggle with a super offer on it and guess what yep its out of stock PMSL .


----------



## jayonabike (26 Oct 2017)

I’ve started using Merlin cycles for my last few orders (3 out of the last 5) fairly priced, if it’s says in stock , it is and turns up in 48 hours tracked via Royal Mail.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Oct 2017)

Notice wiggle have bought Bike24.de so not cash problems, also read that overseas sales were larger than UK.

Tredz was shown in stock, but they had ot order stuff in, in this day and age a non live stock website is next to useless. They have lost a few sale from me because I don't want to wait and cannot be bothered otwait for a reply asking if they have stock.


----------



## Threevok (26 Oct 2017)

jayonabike said:


> I’ve started using Merlin cycles for my last few orders (3 out of the last 5) fairly priced, if it’s says in stock , it is and turns up in 48 hours tracked via Royal Mail.



I had three wheelsets from them (two built to order) 
Previously bought my old BB7 and (more recently) LX Trekking brakes from them 

Excellent value and service


----------



## bpsmith (26 Oct 2017)

As it happens, it's Merlin that I have noticed most recently when looking for deals with stock actually showing on their site. Not ordered yet, to find out if true, but appears that way from above posts at least.

I just found out that we have a staff deal where you can pay for a gift code and save 7% with Evans. They also pricematch Wiggle and a couple of others, so going to do some comparisons to see how I can combine the two in order to save a touch more on my next order. Do love a bargain...when actually in stock.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Nov 2017)

Dodgy Wiggle again!

Been thinking of getting the De Rosa Idol Dura Ace bike from them as it was on for around £2,200 or so. Spoke to them via Live Chat yesterday and they had plenty of stock in all colours bar 1 size in the Blue. I queried if the stock was right and they confirmed it.

Checked this morning and it’s now on their early Black Friday deals page for £1,599...but guess what...EVERY SIZE IN EVERY COLOUR IS...OUT OF STOCK...

They had stock very late last night strangely enough. What a way to do business.


----------



## HLaB (2 Nov 2017)

I ordered from Wiggle Sunday night (replacement gloves) and it took a bit longer than normal (only arrive today) but there was no Haribo


----------



## Threevok (2 Nov 2017)

Pitch forks !!! Get your pitch forks here !!!


----------



## bpsmith (2 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Pitch forks !!! Get your pitch forks here !!!


Lol. Just disappointed, as got my head around buying it today. 

Reality appears that it never existed?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Nov 2017)

bpsmith said:


> They had stock very late last night strangely enough. What a way to do business.


I can't get my head around this. It makes no sense as a business practice. It would only have the effect it's had on you: frustration and and disappointment. No one is going to arrive on the Wiggle site to find the bike they wanted and buy a different bike, when other shops are just a click away.

All they are doing is trashing their brand. It's mystifying.

PS can someone please explain to me what Black Friday aka The Day After Thanksgiving is doing in a country that doesn't celebrate Thanksgiving?


----------



## Threevok (2 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> PS can someone please explain to me what Black Friday aka The Day After Thanksgiving is doing in a country that doesn't celebrate Thanksgiving?



I have to admit, when I first saw Black Friday mentioned a few years back, I thought it was something completely different


----------



## mjr (2 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Pitch forks !!! Get your pitch forks here !!!


I wanted to but then you cancelled my order and said they were out of stock...



Threevok said:


> I have to admit, when I first saw Black Friday mentioned a few years back, I thought it was something completely different


It's nice to commemorate the collapse of Overend, Gurney & company by rescuing some shops from bankruptcy and pushing others over the brink, isn't it?


----------



## bpsmith (2 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I can't get my head around this. It makes no sense as a business practice. It would only have the effect it's had on you: frustration and and disappointment. No one is going to arrive on the Wiggle site to find the bike they wanted and buy a different bike, when other shops are just a click away.
> 
> All they are doing is trashing their brand. It's mystifying.
> 
> PS can someone please explain to me what Black Friday aka The Day After Thanksgiving is doing in a country that doesn't celebrate Thanksgiving?


Can you make any other judgement on why they are doing it? I certainly can’t either, but agree with you too.

The only thing I can assume is either they sold around 70 of them in the early hours, or the just want it to look like they have crazy deals coming so that you keep going back there for weeks and eventually buy something?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Nov 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Can you make any other judgement on why they are doing it? I certainly can’t either, but agree with you too.


No. I've been trying to explain it as a software glitch, but that is not holding up, especially after your experience. Plus it's going on too long. Even disasters can be fixed (or rolled back) in this sort of time.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> No. I've been trying to explain it as a software glitch, but that is not holding up, especially after your experience. Plus it's going on too long. Even disasters can be fixed (or rolled back) in this sort of time.


It’s actually on their Black Friday deal as Sold Out. This is a feature on the main landing page of their site. Definitely would have been changed by now.

The bike was silly priced at £2,249, but at £1,599 was amazing. I didn’t have the cash yesterday or would have ordered at the higher price.

There are zero customer reviews of that product too, which is suspect when other great deals have loads of reviews.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Nov 2017)

Been a few weeks since I started this thread just for a good old moan and I do like a gripe but it’s quite obvious there some funny dealings going on with them


----------



## bpsmith (7 Nov 2017)

Found this in another thread today... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/purchasing-cold-turkey-how-long-can-u-go.225644/page-3

@kingrollo said:

Well that worked out
Just pulled the trigger on a £1600 De Rosa Idol.

Im back on track for zero expenditure on cycling. My wiggle order got cancelled. (stock errors)


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Found this in another thread today... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/purchasing-cold-turkey-how-long-can-u-go.225644/page-3
> 
> @kingrollo said:
> 
> ...



Yep that was I.

I tried to salvage something from the deal - I said 'Look i'm in the market for a £2k road bike - the de rosa idol is my number 1 choice in view of circumstances whats your very best price' - they weren't interested


----------



## bpsmith (7 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Yep that was I.
> 
> I tried to salvage something from the deal - I said 'Look i'm in the market for a £2k road bike - the de rosa idol is my number 1 choice in view of circumstances whats your very best price' - they weren't interested


Similar happened to me with Ultegra brakes recently, hence the posts above. They didn't bite then either.

I was watching that De Rosa too, as at the £2,249 price level it was silly cheap. At least 9 of each in stock the night before, then suddenly sold out instantly the next day...when the deal was on. Gutted that you didn't get that bargain btw.


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Similar happened to me with Ultegra brakes recently, hence the posts above. They didn't bite then either.
> 
> I was watching that De Rosa too, as at the £2,249 price level it was silly cheap. At least 9 of each in stock the night before, then suddenly sold out instantly the next day...when the deal was on. Gutted that you didn't get that bargain btw.



Yeah life goes on - I still have £1600 in the bank. 
The new work scheme has a £10k limit - so I could have a caliper ultegra (2018) de rosa for around £2200 - or the disk one from wiggle at £2200 ......I just think the calliper one should be cheaper !!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Yeah life goes on - I still have £1600 in the bank.
> The new work scheme has a £10k limit - so I could have a caliper ultegra (2018) de rosa for around £2200 - or the disk one from wiggle at £2200 ......I just think the calliper one should be cheaper !!!


£10k c2w limit !!! roflol


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> £10k c2w limit !!! roflol



Is that a laugh of delight - or you don't believe me ? 

Its salary sacrifice rather than a c2w scheme.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Is that a laugh of delight - or you don't believe me ?



If you can justify it, good for you ROFLOL



> Its salary sacrifice rather than a c2w scheme.



I thought all these schemes were salary sacrifice , well was my understanding  



.


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> £10k c2w limit !!! roflol





MrGrumpy said:


> If you can justify it, good for you ROFLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't be spending anywhere £10k on a bike ! 
My understand was that all schemes were salary sacrifice of which c2w was one. 
Apart from the idol the scheme isn't great as you are tied to one shop (or website) the bikes are always more expensive than can be brought elsewhere - Partly why Im not jumping the gun at it.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> If you can justify it, good for you ROFLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presumably the one with the 10k limit is sacrifice from net income not gross as Cycle to work, so you don't get the tax benefit. Bit like a season ticket loan that lots of companies offer (at least around London, don't know about elsewhere)


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Presumably the one with the 10k limit is sacrifice from net income not gross as Cycle to work, so you don't get the tax benefit. Bit like a season ticket loan that lots of companies offer (at least around London, don't know about elsewhere)



Don't know.
A bike they list @ £2900 - costs me £2k in rental and £200 to extend the lease for 3 years after which the bike is mine for no further fees. Lots of people look at the scheme bikes - but you can nearly always find them cheaper on the web . Hence Im holding back a while yet.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Don't know.
> A bike they list @ £2900 - costs me £2k in rental and £200 to extend the lease for 3 years after which the bike is mine for no further fees. Lots of people look at the scheme bikes - but you can nearly always find them cheaper on the web . Hence Im holding back a while yet.


That's C2W I assume hence the saving (£2k vs £2900). Your company must have a credit licence?


----------



## kingrollo (7 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> That's C2W I assume hence the saving (£2k vs £2900). Your company must have a credit licence?


Its a big employer - so i presume so......I just look at the bikes.


----------



## Gary E (14 Jan 2018)

Was lucky enough to get quite a lot of Wiggle vouchers for Christmas  Unfortunately I've not been able to spend any of them yet. Shoes, Pedals and Wheels that I want are all out of stock  Should have asked for Amazon vouchers lol


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jan 2018)

Lol seriously they really do suck !


----------

